#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-17
<airurando> morning
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/424314
<airurando> some photos from the release party
<airurando> If anyone else has photos and is willing to add them to the pix.ie album just ping me for the login details (if you don't have them already)
<airurando> hi ebel and slashtom
<airurando> some photos from the release party
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/424314
<ebel> cool
<ebel> i have some too aswell...
<airurando> do you have the login details?
<airurando> sean fell will add his also :)
<airurando> it was a very enjoyable night
<slashtom> aye, we had a good turn out
<tdr112> hey slashtom
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/tags/ocelotreleaseparty/ some pics from me
<slashtom> morning
<slashtom> how many did we have, i think there must have been 11 or 12 people at cactus jacks, then a few more joined us in porterhouse
<czajkowski> nice job folks
<czajkowski> want a laugh
<czajkowski> after all my job offers
<czajkowski> and me rejecting them
<czajkowski> I got laid off on thursday
<czajkowski> am not a happy bunny at all
<airurando> czajkowski real sorry to hear that.
<airurando> was the four months over?
<czajkowski> nope they hired too many in one go
<czajkowski> and then not enough work
<czajkowski> so meh
<airurando> :(
<terran> czajkowski: That sucks :(
<czajkowski> yup
<tdr112> fecking hell
<tdr112> that is crap
<tdr112> sorry to hear it
<slashtom> oh noes
<czajkowski> yeah so not a happy camper atm
<slashtom> can you not go back to the offers from last week?
<ebel> czajkowski: erk ☹ sorry to hear....
<slashtom> afterall it was only a few days ago
<ebel> yeah, nothing wrong with going back to old offers
<ebel> hope you get something sorted soon...
<czajkowski> I did
<czajkowski> and the jobs are gone
<Belgarat1> pity :(
<ebel> :/ pity
<airurando> ubuntu open week has started over in #ubuntu-classroom
<airurando> open week schedule at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-18
<BenChapman[]> morning
<slashtom> good morning
 * ebel imagines BenChapman[] has a PHP array
<ebel> s/has/as/
<BenChapman[]> lol
<BenChapman[]> why does it keep giving me taht nick :/
<BenChapman> thats better
<slashtom> 697MB Ubuntu iso downloading in less than 10 minutes :P
<BenChapman> nice :)
<tdr112> is the irc meeting tomorrow
<ebel> yes should be
<ebel> hmmm, maybe we should announce that on the mailing list...
 * slashtom has other things planned
<slashtom> but there will be an ubuntu hour on sunday
<BenChapman> slashtom: Full ubuntu CD in 6 minutes... not  terrible
<slashtom> Ubuntu fail with ATI Radeon card on new PC :(
 * slashtom tries out Debian Testing
<BenChapman> I'm afraid to update
<BenChapman> :P
<ebel> ☹
<BenChapman> I cannnot see that character
<ebel> Unicode!
<ebel> (It's a :) )
<slashtom> idea... (as i won't be at the irc meeting)
<slashtom> after the CDs arrive, have an ubuntu hour - people can collect copies there
<slashtom> obviously batches may be going to limerick, galway etc, but those for those being distributed in the pale, it could be a convenient opportunity
<ebel> yes, we've sorta done things like that beofre
<ebel> (well more like, there are usally cds at the following ubuntu hour)
<slashtom> ok :)
<shanem> Has anyone been having issues playing h264 videos since the update?
<moylan> i've kept an eye open since you mentioned it in #tdtrs  haven't seen any other references
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-19
<dumb1224> Hi,I have trouble connecting to a hp printer using smb://ip/printer
<dumb1224> I can logon with the provide windows active directory usr&pwd using smbclient
<dumb1224> but the printer state is giving me NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Belgarath> dumb1224: are you sure you have permission to use the prnter
<Belgarath> I mean on the wiondows box
<Belgarath> are you in the groupo that have printer access
<airurando> evening
<daxroc> evening
<tdr112> airurando: is there a wiki page up about tonight
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-10-19/
<airurando> nothing on it yet
<tdr112> can u add things for me, i am on my phone
<airurando> will do
<tdr112> ubintu cds
<airurando> shout
<airurando> right
<tdr112> ubuntu hour this week
<airurando> that all?
<tdr112> and that day you were talking about next month
<airurando> ok
<tdr112> thats all i will log off until 9 to save power on my phone
<airurando> see ya
<airurando> monthly team meeting due to start in 5 minutes
<tdr112> back
 * ebel waves from the pub
<airurando> lucky you
<tdr112> ebel: has the right idea
 * tdr112 is on the bus 
<ebel> gotta love smartphones.
<tdr112> ah you do , but they dont love big fingers
<ebel> tis technically 9, shall we wait a few before starting the meeting?
<airurando> disappointing :(
<airurando> is there any point with just 3?
<czajkowski> ello
<airurando> 4
<airurando> howdy czajkowski
<daxroc> ping
<airurando> :)
<tdr112> airurando: you can tell us about this day next month
<airurando> right oh
<airurando> will we start?
<tdr112> good to go
<airurando> as some are on phones I'll offer to chair.
<ebel> yeah, lets statt
<airurando> ebel don't get too drunk
<airurando> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Oct 19 20:05:37 2011 UTC.  The chair is airurando. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<airurando> evening all and welcome to the Ubuntu Ireland Team meeting for October
<czajkowski> o/
<airurando> The agenda for this evenings meeting can be found:
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-10-19
<airurando> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-10-19
<airurando> can those here for the meeting please indicate so by typing PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<czajkowski> PRESENT
<ebel> anseo
<tdr112> Phere
<tdr112> here
<airurando> #topic Review of previous action items
<airurando> no meeting last month
<airurando> no outstanding action items for August either
<airurando> on to agenda items proper
<airurando> #topic Ubuntu 11:10 CDs
<airurando> tdr112 the floor is yours
<tdr112> so we will be getting cds soon
<tdr112> what do we do with them
<czajkowski> college comp socs ?
<tdr112> send them to the same epople we did last time
<czajkowski> hackerspaces?
<ebel> FYI i have appljed, as official address contact, and shall let the loco know when the arrive at my address
<tdr112> how about a ubunut hour in dublin to give them to people and save on postege
<airurando> I have a spreadsheet with all recipients from the last lot
<czajkowski> cool
<airurando> tdr112 slashtom suggested that yesterday.
<airurando> ebel I'll email the spreadsheet to you
<ebel> i suppose, in general, posting them around, but would auggest reciepients should send a SAE, rather than 1 person (me) paying all postage
<tdr112> yep its not my idea
<tdr112> its a good one
<airurando> I like the Ubuntu Uk approach
<tdr112> which is
<airurando> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/10/18/free-ubuntu-11-10-cds-for-the-uk/
<airurando> http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/
<airurando> doesn't really work for the bigger packs though
<ebel> here's an idea: email mailing list, solicit people who want them, if there arent a lot, follow up on people from last time?
<airurando> ebel need to keep costs down though
<airurando> all Dublinites or groups should collech at UH
<tdr112> yep
<ebel> yes, agreed
<ebel> could require peollhr who dont collect to semd sae?
<airurando> for groups around the country we should try a cheap delivery or collection approach
<airurando> doesn't have to be instantaneous this time
<ebel> solves the cost problem, since means i wouldnt have to pay anything
<airurando> I ebel: indeed
<tdr112> good stuff
<airurando> I have a request in relation to this
<ebel> tbh it costs aboit 3 or 4 eur for a sae, not a lpt
<airurando> I've been chatting to Cathal Garvey of Nexus Cork about the possibility of the hackerspace running a linux workshop for beginners as part of the Lifelong Learning Festival in cork in 2012
<airurando> Cathal seems positively disposed to this idea
<ebel> (for dublin hackerspace, tog should get some, but not as much as last tome, tjere were too many left over)
<tdr112> ebel: yep 20 max
<ebel> surely all these people will come out of the woodwork when we email ubuntuie mailing list
<tdr112> yep
<daxroc> Are these the CDs n Stickers?
<tdr112> just cds
<ebel> i doubt (from experiemce) that we'll run out of people to send em too
<daxroc> Can I request some, I'll pay the shipping  for 4 copys
<airurando> could we possibly 'ringfence' a good few for the possibility of a workshop at the Cork Lifelong Learning Festival for April next?
<ebel> finding people to give fancy cds to is jot a problem.
<airurando> daxroc where are you based.
<daxroc> Wexford
<ebel> aitab suppose, how many?
<airurando> hard to say
<airurando> might not even happen
<daxroc> 4, or if you want to leave a few more here for people to collect, im between north and south wexford daily ( mon - fri )
<ebel> a lot will depemd on who requests cds. i predict i'll get the cds within the next weel or 2
<czajkowski> airurando: sounds like a plan
<czajkowski> airurando: also the limerick learning hub
<tdr112> czajkowski: what is the story with the packs you can order
<tdr112> are they free
<tdr112> for eventw
<tdr112> events
<ebel> idea: see who requests cds, then have an irc meeting allocate them?
<airurando> czajkowski: they got some last time through Michael Yonker so yeah
<ebel> ratjer than me deciding unilaterally who gets em?
<airurando> ebel good idea
<tdr112> ok
<airurando> ebel will you send the mail
<airurando> ?
<ebel> Aince ATM we're talking about thjngs we have no idea
<airurando> any objections
<czajkowski> airurando: grand
<ebel> sute ill send the email to the list asking for requests, and again whwn we get them, inviting peoplhr to a meeting to 'plead their case'
<airurando> #agreed hold seperate meeting to consider requests for CDs
<ebel> (and i'm ircing over ssh, so get no autocorrect, its not that im drunk :P)
<tdr112> ebel: sure :)#
<airurando> #action ebel to mail list seeking requests for 11:10 CDs
<meetingology> ACTION: ebel to mail list seeking requests for 11:10 CDs
<airurando> are we done with this
<tdr112> yep
<airurando> next topic
<airurando> #topic Ubuntu Hour Dublin (next Sunday)
<airurando> tdr112 you again.
<tdr112> its on this weekend all welcome
<czajkowski> cool
<tdr112> i dont have a link to hand
<czajkowski> where are ye off to
<tdr112> its a day time ubuntu hour
<tdr112> so come and join us for a cup of tea
<airurando> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1321/detail/
<ebel> we're goijg to a cafe in templebar
<tdr112> we will send a reminder out on the mail list
<czajkowski> I would do if I could fly in :)
<airurando> I'm looking forward to this
<airurando> :)
<czajkowski> sounds like a great idea lads
<tdr112> any questions
<airurando> nice follow up to the excellent release party
<tdr112> ?
<airurando> not here
<czajkowski> if ye have a write up and pics of the -ie
<czajkowski> release party mail me and I'll blog them for you
<airurando> will do
<airurando> will we move on to the last agenda item proper?
<airurando> daxroc you can definitely get some of the CDs somehow.
<tdr112> yep
<airurando> #topic Community Appreciation Day
<airurando> I saw this on twitter recently.
<airurando> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<airurando> the title says it all but more info on the page
<airurando> I was thinking that we should hold a second UH on 20 nov 11
<airurando> combine UH with Community Appreciation Day
<daxroc> airurando: thanks
<tdr112> it sounds like a good idea
<airurando> also a good opportunity for the bulk of Dublin CD distribution
<airurando> ebel any thoughts
<airurando> ?
<airurando> czajkowski what do you think?
<tdr112> gtg my stop
<ebel> qeh, no real opiniom.on community appreviation day, havent really neen following it, dont know mich aboit ot
<airurando> lol
<ebel> laaaag
<airurando> fat fungrs
<airurando> no big deal we can talk about it again.
<airurando> moving on
<airurando> #Any Other Business
<tdr112> back
<tdr112> nope
<ebel> nope
<tdr112> ok bye
<ebel> ok
<airurando_> anyone there?
<ebel> yo
<airurando> ebel I think it's time to finish up
<ebel> yep
<airurando> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Oct 19 20:46:27 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2011/ubuntu-ie.2011-10-19-20.05.moin.txt
<airurando> night
<BenChapman> hey
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-20
<BenChapman> morning
<delcoyote> hi de hi
<dumb1224> Hi someone replied to me but how can I check my chat history on irssi?
<dumb1224> morning /help
<dumb1224> BenChapman: I can connect it and use it under XP
<BenChapman> dumb1224: connect what?
<dumb1224> oh sorry, I meant the hp m4345 printer on windows active directory,
<dumb1224> I added and set it up but when I print it gave me NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<BenChapman> Hmm, I have practically no experience with AD stuff :P sorry
<dumb1224> thanks all the same, actually I just find out there's a webserver takes documents and send them to that printer, quite handy.
<BenChapman> dumb1224: Heh, I found a company which had 20 printers open to the internet...
<BenChapman> that was fun
<dumb1224> hmmmm so why they do that?
<tdr112> dumb1224: try page up key
<dumb1224> tdr112: Thanks!
<infoturtle> hello old room, it's been a while!
<BenChapman> hello infoturtle
<infoturtle> hello BenChapman, how have things been around here? Haven't been on in nearly 3 months
<BenChapman> infoturtle: Well the 11.10 launch party was last week
<BenChapman> but otherwise, I'm guessing pretty much as you left
<slashtom> and the Ubuntu Hour is on Sunday
<BenChapman> oh yeah, keep forgetting about that
 * slashtom will send an email in a few minutes
<BenChapman> slashtom: Not moving to pearse st :(
<BenChapman> looking at more places this evening
<slashtom> oh well
<slashtom> hopefully you will find something good
<BenChapman> heh, this one is south william street.
<BenChapman> not expecting much
<BenChapman> :P
<infoturtle> ah Ubuntu hours, I do miss those. we held an 11.10 show case in UL, to show it to people and let them try it, also did an install fest of 11.10 and other linux's
<infoturtle> it's was fun, got 3 new people to install ubuntu
<slashtom> list emailed.... hopefully this place will be more student friendly
<terran> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUelXMHpAAM
#ubuntu-ie 2011-10-21
<airurando> evening
<delcoyote> evening airurando
<airurando> hey delcoyote
<airurando> are you based in Dublin and if so are you going to Ubuntu Hour on Subday?
<airurando> who else (if anyone) is going to UH on Sunday.
<moylan> will try and make it.  no promises though.
<delcoyote> working airurando
<delcoyote> I wish I could go, I do have a tight tight agenda, missed also the Ocelot opening drinks at the Porterhouse... and i actually like it quite a lot that place
<airurando> delcoyote: not to worry.  Hopefully another UH will pop up in November.
<airurando> moylan: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :)
<delcoyote> time flies....
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-15
<czajkowski> morning
<zmoylan> all well?
<czajkowski> still bunged up :/
<czajkowski> but getting there
<zmoylan> i prescribe a good irish brekkie with a few pork sausages sambos.  won't cure you but you'll feel better :-)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> a week of this is begining to drag
<czajkowski> but at least last night I got sleep without coughing allnight long
<zmoylan> it always amazes me that your body suppresses the coughing when you sleep and then about 5 mins after waking up. :-/
<czajkowski> zmoylan: yeah for the last ew nights it wasnt being that kind
<czajkowski> was getting up and dtinking the cough bottle mixture :)
<zmoylan> very unpleasent.
<czajkowski> indeed
<zmoylan> saw your tweet over the weekend re your dad, arthritis?
<czajkowski> turns out bbots own brand for chest cough and congestion relief is gret
<czajkowski> yeah he has that in his neck so he had an injection the other day to help relief the tension
<czajkowski> but it's made him worse
<zmoylan> generics can be better.  they're not paying a fortune on marketing
<czajkowski> he cant turn his neck
<zmoylan> pain for me was greatly relieved by folk remedy.  apple cider vinegar.
<zmoylan> after 2-3 weeks it made a noticeable difference.
<zmoylan> and i'm not a fan of folk remedies usually.  just wish i could find a scientific test that show it worked or didn't.
<czajkowski> nods
<zmoylan> but the painkillers they had me on only took the edge off the pain
<zmoylan> it becomes recursive
<czajkowski> he's not the best of patients either
<czajkowski> so a bad combination
<czajkowski> just irked then he went to gp recently and was told to walk through the pain in his groin area
<czajkowski> so now he cant go for walks or stand for long
<czajkowski> which is really making him unhappy
<zmoylan> well my aunt was told the same.  she spent the last 30 years of her life in a wheelchair.  but then again i've had a form of arthritis for 2-3 years in only one joint.  it's easy to say that and bloody hard to do it.
<zmoylan> of course my fathers gp told him when he was 50 to stop smoking and drinking.  he never smoke or drank in his life. :-/
<zmoylan> if i hadn't of listened to my specialists i would have been sent for 1-2 extra procedures as they didn't have the time to plough through my massive medical files and see i had already being sent for them in the past when i was in different hospitals.
<zmoylan> but whatever happens, hope you're dad is feeling better soon.
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> trying to gt him to go back to the gp this week
<zmoylan> try a different gp?
<czajkowski> he feels like its wasting nother €60 to be told walk it off
<czajkowski> she knows all his past medical history
<zmoylan> can't hurt to have someone elses opinion
<czajkowski> indeed
<zmoylan> and it's a trip to a different location which is out and about in itself
<ebel> I've requested the next batch of DVDs for the release
<slashbel> 64bit?
 * slashbel cannot shift the 32 bit, nobody has these old computers anymore
<ebel> they are all the same, i presume 32 bit
<slashbel> :(
<slashbel> the server disc is 64bit
<czajkowski> yeah there was a disucssion at uds about all desktops being 64 bits
<czajkowski> but it was felt many locoteams and counteries still use 32
<czajkowski> but with more and more stuff being multiarch it wouldnt be an issue
<zmoylan> linux is installed on mainly older computers... to start with.
<Desty> it's on my 9 year old Acer laptop at home, working fine since I removed Nouveau :)
<Desty> very much 32-bit...
<czajkowski> Desty: good to hear
<ebel> meh, 32 bit isn't going to be a problem for lots of people
<ebel> I wonder aswell, will people try it on an older machine they have lyign around?
<ebel> rather than their new one
<airurando> nice pics of czajkowski and tdr112 in the mix at https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/108694704377125707359/albums/5799626659318285313
<airurando> tip: scroll down a fair bit!!
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-16
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> will be doing something in limerick for the release party
<czajkowski> we're just not sure
<tdr112> good stuff
<zmoylan> something involving a pub perhaps? :-)
<tdr112> do you know people to run up
<czajkowski> I'm gonna give a short demo on how bug reporting is done
<czajkowski> how to get involved
<czajkowski> and teams that are thre for people to get involved
<czajkowski> as some fo the folks from skynet want to do kernel work
<czajkowski> and others want to learn about design
<czajkowski> so a short talk followed by some finger food
<czajkowski> and maybe a drink
<airurando> nice czajkowski
<czajkowski> so seemingly will be this thursday
<czajkowski> airurando: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2043/detail/
<airurando> :)
<czajkowski> 2 rlease parties
<czajkowski> good going I think  :)
<airurando> indeed
<andru183> yes! made it
<czajkowski> andru183:aloha !
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2043/detail/
<andru183> hello again all
<airurando> hello Andru183
<airurando> I look forward to seeing some pics and write up about ULs release party.
<andru183> there will be both indeed and hopefully a few there
<airurando> mokmeister will you be able to make the UL Release Party on Thursday?
<airurando> andru183: A notice to the mailing list would be a good idea also.
<airurando> Hit as many bases as possible.
<czajkowski> excellent work folks :D
<andru183> will do, still waiting for the poster back from our PRO but I'll get the guys that teach OS around here to let their students know in the mean time
<czajkowski> andru183: do you want me to edit the event to add any more detail to it
<czajkowski> I have magic super loco council power to be able to edit all events :)
<czajkowski> very handy
<andru183> by all means, what ever you can inprove on, I'm not the best at PR
<czajkowski> I've added I'm giving a short talk
<czajkowski> as long as there is wifi I'll be sorted
<czajkowski> andru183: hmm just a thought would it be possible to use the meeting room we used the last day for the event
<czajkowski> so there is a projector?
<andru183> I'll dart down and find out, gimme 5
<andru183> porters not on, I'll have to ask later, I'm totally unsure if we can but there is another room we can take with one
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> just would be handy with the projector to show stuff
<andru183> we can sort you out one way or another but I'm unsure about those kinda room bookings and the short notice
<czajkowski> nods
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Stay tuned for details of the Next IRC Meeting || 12.10 Release Parties! Kindly hosted by the University of Limerick http://tin.ie/5C and TOG hackerspace http://tin.ie/5A
<czajkowski> anyone seen or heard from shane fagan
<czajkowski> he's still the owner of the irish team
<czajkowski> and people are joinging
<czajkowski> but pending
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ie
<tdr112> havnt seen him in a while
<ebel> ditto
<czajkowski> will fire him a mail and see
<czajkowski> no point in people pending if they want to help
<airurando> I've seen him post to facebook but thats about it.
<airurando> there was even a couple of unreplied to posts on the mailing list in February https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-ie
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> http://www.openstack.org/home/Video/ Mark is speaking live now
<airurando> czajkowski: Ha! I was just in the process of writing a similar mail to the list.  Delete draft!
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> sorry
<airurando> no need to be sorry. Glad it was done :)
<airurando> nn
<czajkowski> nn
<tdr112> nn
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-18
<andru183> yeah!! Ubuntu party day!!
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> andru183: morning
<tdr112> morning all
<czajkowski> hey tdr112
<andru183> morning guys
<czajkowski> busy day in ubuntu land
<czajkowski> eerye going is it out yet is it out yet
<czajkowski> wont be out for a few hours
<czajkowski> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1195
<ebel> hello
<andru183> aw!! I want it now!!
<andru183> might do a format and install rather than an upgrade
<czajkowski> its kinda cool to see the download graph after it's released
<czajkowski> it just shoots up for downloads
<czajkowski> and the release manager is state side :)
<czajkowski> so theres a clue on the time :)
<czajkowski> andru183: did you get the room opened for later on today ?
<andru183> nope, still didn't find a porter but I know there's another room we can take that will have everything we need, projector, screen, tables and chairs. I'll talk to a porter if I see one but I have a backup
<czajkowski> grand job
<czajkowski> I'll be down a little after 5:30 depending on traffic to the CSIS right ?
<andru183> yep, that's the place
<andru183> spme of us will be in class till about 5:50 but I should be there to set up
<czajkowski> grand
 * andru183 checks Ubuntu.com and looks worried
<andru183> what time is the new release?
<slashbel> what timezone is the new release?
<czajkowski> should be out soon!
<czajkowski> !isitoutyet
<lubotu3> Nope, it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys !party in #ubuntu-release-party
<ebel> slashbel: it is released at some point when it is this date somewhere on earth
<ebel> i.e. they don't want to be held to it.
<andru183> lubotu3 you are the funniest bot I've seen yet
<lubotu3> andru183: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andru183> :D
<andru183> ha ha ha
<andru183> I love that thing
<andru183> Thought the Dublin party was on tonight, just sent messages out to point out that's it's not
<Mokmeister> Infoturtle about?
<Mokmeister>  Wondering where this release party is?
<Mokmeister> In limerick that is
<Mokmeister-> Phone doesn't seem to like irc! :)
<tdr112> andru183: nope this weekend
<airurando> evening
<airurando> how goes the Limerick release party?
<czajkowski> it went well
<czajkowski> just in
<czajkowski> about about 20+there for the talk
<czajkowski> then about 18 of use went to the pub for pizza and drink and installing 12.10
<airurando> saw your pic tweet
<airurando> nice to see.
<airurando> czajkowski would be interested in seeing you presentation myself.
<airurando> are you going to put it up anywhere?
<czajkowski> yup just doing it now
<czajkowski> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/18/google-launches-11-6-inch-arm-based-samsung-chromebook-249-ul/  pretty
<airurando> was there any interest shown in the LoCo at the presentation?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> they might start meeting every few weeks just to chat and see how things go
<czajkowski> informal
<airurando> cool
<airurando> informal is good
<airurando> anything is good
<czajkowski> and all had their 12.04 cds from skycon
<airurando> :)
<airurando> I reckon those CDs are gold
<airurando> as a non geek
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> many wanted to download it and burn it tonight
<czajkowski> but we didnt have dvds
<czajkowski> told them we'd be getting some soon
<czajkowski> so going in next tuesday to do another round
<airurando> great
<airurando> I prodded ebel to get the order in
<czajkowski> yay
<airurando> it is in and based on recent iterations we should have them soom
<airurando> I have strong opinions on the iterations on offer
<airurando> 12.04 for ordinary jane/joe soaps until 14.04 comes along. Hence Golden!
<airurando> all other iterations for those more geeky folks
<airurando> such as Ul Comp Soc folks
<czajkowski> see I dont think I'd leave anyone on 12.04
<czajkowski> I think 12.10 is a lot nicer
<airurando> he he
<airurando> I think we differ on this
<airurando> what are your reasons (very interested)
<airurando> the 5 yrs support is very well received by my sister
<airurando> she thinks 18 months is crazy
<airurando> different strokes for different folks
<czajkowski> lotta the quirks I found on 12.04 are gone
<czajkowski> better performace
<czajkowski> all our webaps
<czajkowski> more tighter intergration
<airurando> absolutely no argument her
<airurando> *here
<airurando> but LTS is king for ordinary folk like me and my sis
<czajkowski> http://ubuntuone.com/24nqXy1z8u3QyHestGbumH  PDF or http://ubuntuone.com/4SDsBfsrMduWrEjh85hFWi   ODP
<airurando> very nice
<czajkowski> click on the video
<czajkowski> video makes everything so clear
<airurando> getting error on that. will try later
<airurando> I think I know what it's about
<airurando> on a different note
<airurando> my long lost school friend who attended skycon has finally dipped his toes into Ubuntu
<czajkowski> yay
<airurando> getting on well
<airurando> I've been at him for months
<airurando> as he is a techy
<airurando> but a 1 hour talk by Mr Shuttleworth finally convinces him!
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUTNxi6b-hw&feature=youtu.be
<airurando> excellent
<tdr112> airurando: good to hear he gave it a go
<airurando> aye tdr112
<airurando> tdr112 do you want the banner and tablecloth for sat?
<tdr112> banner might be good to put up for a photo or two
<airurando> will do
<airurando> will need a wide angle lens to get it all in
<airurando> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-19
<tdr112> hey czajkowski do you remeber these guys at ossbarcamp http://www.careersportal.ie/news/news.php?Heading=Dublin+teenager%27s+developes+software++&ID=19101201
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> but now they are selling it based on Ubuntu
<czajkowski> wonder how legal that is.
<slashbel> nothing illegal about selling open source software
<czajkowski> no there isnt
<slashbel> although IANAL but as long as the source is available…
<ebel> nothing illegal about selling FLOSS.
<ebel> RMS sold copies of emacs back in the day
<czajkowski> I assumed/thought there would be some sort of agrreement with canonical and them  for distribution of their product even if it has been reskined
<ebel> *however* if you sell floss software, then any of your customers are able to resell it and copy it as often as they like
<ebel> so the economics of selling software change if it's open source software, so it's not as common a business approach
<ebel> and yes, trademarked terms (like "ubuntu" or "ubuntu linux" or whatever etc.) can get tricky and differnet
<czajkowski> yup
<ebel> this is why the free version of red hat is called CentOS, and there's iceweasel/firefox etc.
<czajkowski> and they are literally just adding a skin to the Ubuntu desktop
<slashbel> aye, the only restrictions Ubuntu™ are related to use of their trademark
<slashbel> can enforce are related*
<czajkowski> ack
<slashbel> it's great, it's the only way the community can exist!
<ebel> *do* canonical have a trademark on "ubuntu"? I remember seeing "ubuntu cola" and few other bits and bobs... I wonder if it's too generic...
<slashbel> we have already seen what happens with proprietory unixes
<czajkowski> ubuntu is just a word also so no
<ebel> the OSI tried (and failed) to get a trademark on "open source".
<czajkowski> but if it was a domain or a logo
<czajkowski> they do keep an eye o it
<czajkowski> so there is a site ubuntu.ie
<czajkowski> they got it first
<slashbel> ebel: Apple™ and Apple Records™ situation?
<ebel> and trademark depends on context & industry.
<slashbel> and if you do not enforce your trademark, you lose it!
<czajkowski> indeed
<ebel> so you can ford a river (as people have been saying for a thousand years) but you cannot call your new sort of car a Ford.
<czajkowski> Apple take it to the extreme - aka apples in poland
<czajkowski> and then they also lose like yesterday :D
<ebel> the other problem with selling FLOSS is you (obviously) cannot put any extra restrictions on it. e.g. any EULA
<czajkowski> indeed
<ebel> this is why you can't get any GPL software on the Apple App Store. VLC was pulled for this reason. Apple don't want it.
<czajkowski> my worry is then when stuff *breaks* and doesnt work where do they get support
<czajkowski> if they dont they then have a bad user experience
<ebel> So if you are green & new, one might put an EULA on one's downloaded software, since one might assume all software has it.
<ebel> but if you try to put EULAs type things on it, you're commiting copyright infrigement etc.
<ebel> tis tricky this copyright & trademark law!
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> my sister is going into that area of specalising
<ebel> and of course accepting money for a thing, and if you cannot deliver that thing, then things get complicated...
<airurando> afternoon
<airurando> tried to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<zmoylan> tried is the worrying part
<airurando> all appeared OK but the display res is very low
<airurando> can't see dash or top menu
<airurando> can get to settings through right click
<popey> o/
<airurando> but under display the only resolution options I get are 600 x 800 and afternoon popey
<czajkowski> popey: thanks
<czajkowski> airurando: had some updates
<czajkowski> and not sure what happened
<czajkowski> 13:10 < airurando> all appeared OK but the display res is very low
<czajkowski> 13:10 < airurando> can't see dash or top menu
<czajkowski> 13:11 < airurando> can get to settings through right click
<airurando> yeah I appear to be on 12.10
<popey> what kind of machine is is it?
<airurando> this is on my laptop
<popey> laptop/desktop model?
<airurando> dell studio 1555
<zmoylan> sounds like its missing drivers
<airurando> login screen seems perfect
<airurando> problem arised after login
<popey> are you on the machine now?
<airurando> working off a different machine at the moment
<airurando> but I have the laptop up and running
<airurando> cant bring up anything except settings and new doc
<popey> is it on the network?
<airurando> under the Displays settings the top res it will allow is 10.24 x 768
<airurando> yie it is on the network
<popey> switch to tty with CTRL+ALT+F1
<popey> and then login
<popey> and then sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<popey> and then pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<popey> (case sensitive)
<popey> and give us the link
<airurando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289146/
<airurando> Think I will try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/78906/ati-amd-proprietary-fglrx-graphics-install-fails-how-can-i-resolve-the-problem
<airurando> and reboot
<airurando> situation appears to be the same
<popey> :(
<popey> sorry, I know nothing about ATI
<airurando> no prob popey
<airurando> thanks for trying
<airurando> I reckon I'll go with a fresh install.
 * airurando fleas to collect the kids and get some blank DVDs
<airurando> ebel: I'll take some /all of the 12.04 CDs from you if you bring then to TOG tomorrow.  Celar out the flat in prep for the 12.10 DVDs.
<airurando> *Clear
<ebel> hehe
<ebel> sure, I'll be in TOG tomorrow, I can bring the CDs
<airurando> cool
<airurando> see you at about 7pm
<airurando> now back to the laptop.
<airurando> I've reinstalled 12.04
<airurando> going to try the upgrade again on a vanilla machine
<ebel> ok
<tdr112> best of look
<tdr112> luck should i say
<airurando1> vanilla install of ubuntu 12.04 fully updated.
<airurando1> attempted to upgrade to 12.10
<airurando1> same graphics issue encountered again.
<airurando1> reverting to fresh install of Ubuntu 12.10
<tdr112> well thats crap
<czajkowski> tdr112: whats up
<zmoylan> think he was commenting on airurando having trouble with graphics after updating.
<czajkowski> ah
<tdr112> i was
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-20
<airurando> frustration.
<airurando> got 12.10 up and running from a fresh install.
<airurando> could not get £D graphics up and running.
<airurando> *3D
<airurando> borked the system again with my amateur attempts.
<airurando> 12.10 is not for me.
<airurando> reinstalling 12.04
<airurando> need to be on the road for 16:00 to meet with a friend before heading into the TOG hosted Release Party / Social Night.
<airurando> hope the 12.04 reinstall ins done before then.
<airurando> evening
<zmoylan> hi, how went launch party?
<airurando> quiet
<airurando> the usual suspects
<airurando> but TOG had a visitor from California
<zmoylan> cool
<zmoylan> did you sort your graphics difficulties?
<airurando> no
<airurando> I got 12.10 up and running but with no nifty graphica
<zmoylan> what grapgics chipset is in your system?
<zmoylan> *graphics
<airurando> In my amateurish attempts to get it sorted I borked 12.10 yet again.
<airurando> I've employed the 3 strikes and your out rule
<airurando> back to 12.04 for me for the forseeable future.
<airurando> not ubuntus fault.  My problem.
<zmoylan> the perils of early adoption
<airurando> indeed.
<airurando> you need to be an expert which I am not
<zmoylan> you shouldn't need to be but graphics chipset designers are notoriouslly secretive.
<zmoylan> hence the famous linus comment on nvidia that made the news a few months ago.
<airurando> aye
<zmoylan> remember when first trying linux in the days of redhat 5.2 that it took days to get graphics working.  monitors had just being conquered and none had blown up in months :-)
<airurando> for me in 1998/1999 redhat 5.2 just worked!  If it hadn't I'd have gotten nowhere (and that is still the case!)
<zmoylan> i was trying it on abandoned hardware.  had a large box of thrown out video cards.  trying them out one by one till i got it working.
<zmoylan> had found a full height tower server that someone had bought and then never used.
<airurando> it was very much more suck it and see back then.  I was just lucky (had to be really)
<zmoylan> and now you've been unlucky
<zmoylan> i have a nettop.  barely achieves 1024x768 in windows but 800x600 in linux.  no way to improve it unfortunately
<tdr112> evening
<airurando> so how many more turned up at TOG?
<airurando> hundreds I bet.
<zmoylan> i think the problem is that oses aren't sexy
<zmoylan> do people camp out for iphones in ireland?
<airurando> very good point zmoylan
<zmoylan> we don't do that level of fanaticism i think for tech
<tdr112> airurando: it ended up rob slashbel ebel and I talking about god
<airurando> ohhh soooo glad I left
<zmoylan> which god and why? :-)
<zmoylan> sorry, quoting long dark teatime of the soul
<airurando> hehe
<airurando> night
<zmoylan> cya
#ubuntu-ie 2012-10-21
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> ebel slashebel ye about
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Stay tuned for details of the Next IRC Meeting || Stay tuned for details of our next social event ||
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-14
<AndrewMc1> Evening folks! Was at PyCon IE at the weekend, and one of the lightning talks mentioned projecteuler.net. Amazed I've never heard of it before, and I think it's got me hooked already. Good to get the programming brain back in action!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-17
<andru183> yay!!! made it back :p
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-18
<czajkowski> 14.04 trusty tahr  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295  #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ie 2013-10-19
<airurando> great second session for coder dojo athy today.  Kids Loving it.
#ubuntu-ie 2015-10-14
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> tdr112: read the tog post and at first glace I thought TOG was closing it's doors for good after 5 years, had to re read it to see you're moving locations
<tdr112> czajkowski: I did see that, it is not well written
<czajkowski> I love the image thye used it's nice
<czajkowski> and a lovely blog post, and great to see you folks grow to a newer place
<czajkowski> long time since meetings in smithfield
<tdr112> czajkowski: yep we are moving from a 200sqM to a 550 sq M,
<tdr112> More space than we know what to do with
<zergless> class!
<zergless> wheres the new one?
<czajkowski> tdr112: impressive, I'm sure it'll be filled with ducks in no time :)
<tdr112> 22 Blackpitts, Dublin 8, D08 P3K4
<tdr112> http://www.tog.ie/2015/10/tog-3-0-we-are-moving/
<czajkowski> OMG you used a postcode!
<czajkowski> I've yet to see it being used in real life!
<tdr112> czajkowski: I added it to the site the day it came out
<czajkowski> impressive
<ebel> I'm going to have to do some clever editing of OSM after the move. To ensure the OSM data history is preserved! :)
<czajkowski> ebel: editing for the maps, or TOG or the postcode?
<ebel> for tog
<czajkowski> ahh gotcha
